# Decals for ET&WNC rolling stock



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 3 bachmann tank cars that I have just painted, a TOFC thats in the paint booth right now, and 2 gondolas that are waiting for a paint job. 

Does anyone make decals for these cars?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Stan Cedarleaf. He is a sponser here, and has an ad in GARDEN RAILWAYS. HIs decals are excellent. I have used him for many projects.

I do not like to give other people's contact information directly. Please use public sources.

Chuck

PS follow his instructions, I've used decals for years, some worked and some didn't. I haven't had any problems with his decals and directions lasting.

I just talked to Stan and he said to post his website:

www.cedarleafcustomdecals.com


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally agree with Chuck. 
Stan has done several first class decals for me and as I've said before "the decals make the model". He recently did some tanker decals for me which are excellent and is currently doing some box car decals for me.
Don't hesitate, you won't be disappointed.
Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Chuck & Harvey. Stan does an excellent job.
He did these ET&WNC decals for my models.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

To add a little more to this thread concerning Stan's decals.

He makes decals for real railroads, here are a couple of examples.

An LGB ore car originally lettered for the Pennsylvania.










Bachmann passenger car originally lettered for the WP&Y.











He also does custom decals for imaginary railroads.




















Phil's NarrowGauge reefer kit











Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for "blatant" advertising, guys... 

I have no idea what happened to the ad at the top of the page... 

My email has been messed up lately and it may be that the incoming billing file was "Spammed"... I'm checking on it now..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeese, golly wiz, Stan. We were just answering the OP's question. If we wanted to be "blatant" we could have done a much better job of it and then billed you for the AD.

Chuck ;-)

PS hope you get your real ad fixed soon.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not blatant advertising when it's just very satisfied customers...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sigh... 

Thanks, guys..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruce,

I need ET&WNC passenger car decals. You got yours from Stan Cedarleaf. Did you do the artwork or did he?

Dan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan is still active, I haven't seen Bruce around, why don't you ask Stan?


----------

